# Weather.



## Butters (20 Jan 2005)

hi,

This may sound dumb and stupid to some of you, but I was just wondering what the weather is like in Quebec from Feb.-April. 
Should I expect snow? or a down pour?


-Shaun


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Jan 2005)

"All of the above" would be about right.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Jan 2005)

"Yes" would be even more succinct. To start with, expect lots of snow and bitter cold.

Here a link for weather at St Jean sur Richelieu:

http://www.weather.ca/weather/cities/can/pages/CAQC0610.htm

The site also allows you to check weather for the past few yesrs.


----------



## Butters (20 Jan 2005)

thanks guys.


----------



## Fruss (21 Jan 2005)

Easy, for Feb and March, expect:

Snow, snow storm, bitter cold (-25), mild weather (-5 to 0), rain, sunny, and finally, a melting pot of all that in 1 day!  ;D

That's what we like about Quebec, the weather is always a surprise...

Remember, if it looks like a nice sunny day outside, it's -20 or lower!!  

Just dress warm and keep moving...  We all get out of it by June!  :

Frank


----------



## elminister (21 Jan 2005)

And if you get wet, CHANGE.
Have tons of socks for the feet.


----------

